# Swindon Pistonheads meet 21/8, heads up.



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

For those that haven't seen it or dont know, there will be a meet at the Costa drive thru is Swindon tommorow, hope to see some DW world guys/gals there.

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/gassing...egular+meet?

Lee.


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Bump for the evening peeps :wave:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Dam, if only i knew as its just round the corner from me ...


I'll be up in stoke at AD, make sure you get plenty of pics buddy


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Damn, like Wedgie something else already in the diary. 

You'll have to give us the headsup on the next one:thumb:


----------

